# COSMOS trial event am 2. Mai 2010



## glotz (23. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

der Thomas von COSMO Sport in köln will wieder eine Veranstaltung am 2. Mai auf dem Neptunplatz in Köln organisieren!!

Wer hat Lust und Zeit ??

MfG TEO


----------



## bikersemmel (23. März 2010)

Habe Zeit und Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. März 2010)

ich werds versuchen!!


----------



## luckygambler (23. März 2010)

yeah endlich nicht mehr am ersten mai!


----------



## linus93 (23. März 2010)

super


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. März 2010)

ich denke mal ich bin dabei


----------



## MisterLimelight (24. März 2010)

ich fahr am 1.5. nach Bad Endbach zum Comp. Ob ich dort auch am 2.5. hinfahr oder eher nach Köln hängt vom ersten Tag ab.


----------



## glotz (24. März 2010)

Also um euch die Entscheidung leichter zu machen!!
Kölch for free und ordentlich abfeiern geb ich auch aus!!!
sonst feier ich mit Thomas auch zu zweit ;-) ,-) ;-)
nee nur spaaaß wird voll doof wie letzes mal auch! 

Ps: Schlafgelegenheiten gibt es zu genüge!! daran soll es nicht scheitern

MfG TEO


----------



## Karatekunst (2. April 2010)

Ich komm auch mal vorbei, wenn es auch für anfänger ist ;-)
Da ich erst seit 1 woche Am üben bin. Aber vllt findet sich ja jmd der mir bsichen unter die Arme greift ;-)

wie viel Uhr geht das denn da los?

mfg Alex


----------



## Karatekunst (3. April 2010)

Komme auch mal vorbei, aber ist das nicht am 2.Mai und nicht am ersten??

mfg Alex


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. April 2010)

Das Orga-Team könnte so langsam Informationen preisgeben. Mich interessiert:
1. Was wird wann gemacht?
2. Was für Hindernisse sind vor Ort?
3. Welche Farbe(n) wird das T-Shirt haben?
4. Welche Stars und Sternchen konnten verpflichtet werden? (Wer kommt)
5. In welcher Entfernung zur Showbühne liegt
    a) ein benutzbarer Kaffeeautomat?
    b) das nächste Scheißhaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialzombie (20. April 2010)

ich bin dabei. der Thomas hatte uns ja schon gefragt wo wir in köln unterwegs waren


----------



## glotz (20. April 2010)

Also Björn,
1.) Es wird Gebiked am 2. Mai auf dem Neptunplatz den ganzen Tag
2.) Lass dich überraschen aber ich denke mal so ähnlich wie vor 3 Jahren!! Paletten, Kabeltrommeln ein VW-Bus und ...
3.) Oh das kann ich dir nicht sagen!! muss ich Cosmo noch mal fragen
4.) Die BS-Crew wird komplett da sein!! Und sonst sind alle herzlichst eingeladen zu kommen!! 
5.) ca.20 bis 30 Meter beides

MfG TEO


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. April 2010)

für die Gaudi fang ich auch wieder mit dem Trailen an und bin am Start


----------



## mtb-trialer. (22. April 2010)

Was Ist dieses trailen? Mensch Rubel, du warst echt zu lange abwesend!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (22. April 2010)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> Was Ist dieses trailen? Mensch Rubel, du warst echt zu lange abwesend!



Mist, verschireben, SORRY!!!! Wenn ich nichmal mehr das schreiben kann, was ist dann aus der Tipperei geworden, haha...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (26. April 2010)

ich glaub ich komm auch... mal gucken ob das "Himmel" rad seinem namen alle ehre macht... 

und ausserdem war ich jetzt schon zwei wochen nicht im underground 

prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (26. April 2010)

und du wolltest zuerst garnicht dahin 
bin zu 100% dabei


----------



## linus93 (27. April 2010)

ich binn ja in der glücklichen lage mir meine ankunmpfts zeit 40 min voher zu überlegen aber wollte doch mal fragen ab wann ihr so auftaucht?


----------



## glotz (27. April 2010)

Also die Veranstaltung beginnt ab 10.00!! Will euch aber keine Zeit vorschreiben kommt wann immer Ihr lust habt! es ist ja kein Wettkampf sondern es soll ja lustiges miteinander werden! Wir werden aber auf jeden Fall ab 10.00 da sein.

Bis denne TEO


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. April 2010)

wir kommen samstag im laufe des tages... vielleicht geht da ja auch noch ne kleine city runde...


----------



## Trialzombie (28. April 2010)

Das mit samstag und City hört sich toll an 

und abends feiern  wir waren ja so lang nicht in köln unterwegs *grins*


----------



## python (30. April 2010)

jo sehr geile sache komme auch mit larsi boy mit  

ps dah ich ja leider schon beim jam nicht dabei sein konnte ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht eigentlich der Notfallplan fÃ¼r Regen aus? Soll morgen wohl nicht so prickelnd werden..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Mai 2010)

heute ist ja gut, wann kommen die leute denn nun ?


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (3. Mai 2010)

*Bitteschön:*

Rest an Bilder in der Gallerie und die anderen folgen...
















greets Phil


Re:

... und weil es so schön war


----------



## glotz (3. Mai 2010)

Danke nochmals an alle die da waren!!
Danke Phil für die Fotos!!
War ein lustiges Wochenende auch wenn das Wetter ein wenig durchwachsen war!! Das Video kommt auch wenn ich mal eine stunde finde zum schneiden! 
Grüße TEO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glotz (6. Mai 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11534807"]http://vimeo.com/11534807[/ame]


----------



## pippi (8. Mai 2010)

schönet ding, ham wa wohl doch was verpasst...


----------

